# Clippers sign Dan Dickau



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...320.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> They will now aggressively target Knicks guard Dan Dickau, a league source said. Dickau, acquired by the Knicks this off-season in a five-player trade involving Zach Randolph, is expected to be waived today by New York.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers to "aggressively target Knicks guard Dan Dickau"*

what a waste. Dickau knight and cassell?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers to "aggressively target Knicks guard Dan Dickau"*

So if the Clippers do sign Dickau then that would mean Jordan for Dickau essentially in the trade. I don't like that, Clippers should have just rolled the dice on Jordan and seen how he panned out.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers to "aggressively target Knicks guard Dan Dickau"*

dickau will push us even closer to the luxury tax.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to "aggressively target Knicks guard Dan Dickau"*

Dunleavy can't resist those veteran scrubs.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to "aggressively target Knicks guard Dan Dickau"*

i'd rather they aggressively target an old clipper fan favorite...little eb (boykins)...isn't he still floating around out there?...at least we know he can score and change the pace of a game & with our current collection of pg's, his defense can't be any worse.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers to "aggressively target Knicks guard Dan Dickau"*



Kapt Clipper said:


> i'd rather they aggressively target an old clipper fan favorite...little eb (boykins)...isn't he still floating around out there?...at least we know he can score and change the pace of a game & with our current collection of pg's, his defense can't be any worse.


It is surprising that he hasn't been signed yet by any team.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers to "aggressively target Knicks guard Dan Dickau"*

if they havent even waived dickau yet, dont we still have to wait at least a minimum week before we can even start talking to him? (until he clears waivers)


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to "aggressively target Knicks guard Dan Dickau"*

NOT BOYKINS he is horrible, sorry he is a likeable guy but his height outweight all the things he does on the court 
it was obvious during his first stint
and id actually like Dickau to come over, i mean i dont know recent stuff about him as far as being injury plagued and any of that but if anyone does give us some info 
BUT 
the times i saw him play against us, HE ****ing whooped us ALWAYS
remember his game winner against us ? ? ? 

i say get him


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to "aggressively target Knicks guard Dan Dickau"*



Weasel said:


> So if the Clippers do sign Dickau then that would mean Jordan for Dickau essentially in the trade. I don't like that, Clippers should have just rolled the dice on Jordan and seen how he panned out.


well....its just....Clippers ...rolling dice...........idont like our chances 

they were waiting to see how livingston panned out and well we saw what happened with him ....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers to "aggressively target Knicks guard Dan Dickau"*

http://www.ocregister.com/sports/clippers-team-sam-1869869-cassell-elton



> As expected, the New York Knicks placed point guard Dan Dickau on waivers. He will clear waivers Wednesday afternoon and the Clippers are one of several teams his agent, Mark Bartelstein, said Monday he is considering signing with.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to "aggressively target Knicks guard Dan Dickau"*

Dan Dickau? Why would any team aggressively target Dan Dickau?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers to "aggressively target Knicks guard Dan Dickau"*

http://www.ocregister.com/sports/thomas-clippers-season-1875409-forward-dunleavy



> Veteran point guard Dan Dickau is scheduled to clear waivers this afternoon. He will take a physical with the Clippers and is expected to be signed to a contract and available for Wednesday's second practice session. Dickau was waived last week by New York, which obtained him in June in a draft-night trade with Portland. Dickau and the Knicks reached a settlement on the $2.9 million he was to be paid this season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/ddickau_071003.html



> The Los Angeles Clippers today signed free agent guard Dan Dickau. Per team policy, terms of the contract were not released.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Sam Cassell...Brevin Knight...Dan Dickau
SG: Cuttino Mobley...Quinton Ross...Guillermo Diaz
SF: Corey Maggette...Al Thornton
PF: Ruben Patterson...Tim Thomas...Josh Powell
C: Chris Kaman...Aaron Williams

IR: Elton Brand, Shaun Livingston

Man, that team would look so much better with those two healthy. Dickau isn't gonna do much...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i really dont know why people bad mouth Dickau so much the few times i say him play he looked really good...
what am i missing here
i hope he proves EVERYONE hating on him wrong this upcoming season...then again i highly doubt he is even gonna get any PT but we will see what happens


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im personally excited over this signing THE CLIPPERS ARE TRYING!!!!
then again this is retarded if he doesnt even play


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Why would he play? Only if cassell and knight go down with injury. But if clippers are expecting knight to go down with injury, why even sign him?

How much better would it have been to offer maggette and davis and more for some combo of pryzbilla, jack, and a young wing player like some of us said before. 

Clippers decision making continues to go down the drain.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Why sign diaz to a partially guarnteed 3 year deal if this is what they were planning to do? More waste of money. Or is that what the selling of jordan was meant to cover? The guaranteed part of diaz deal that they have to eat when they cut him.

Im really getting sick of this organization. They were so much better when sterling was running things completely. We werent going out getting scrubs...we kept our young talent, we didnt get rid of them or never develop them....we had a last place team but we were paying for a last place team. Now a days we have a las tplace team yet are almost at the luxury tax. 

Sterling, fire baylor and dunleavvy and lets start from scratch.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The last time Dickau was given solid/consistent minutes (04-05 with N.O.), he put up solid #'s.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/stats?statsId=3625

31.0 min.
.408 FG%
.347 3P%
.836 FT% 
1.1 STL
2.7 RBS
5.2 AST
13.2 PTS

Last but not least... his wife is hot (former Trail Blazer dancer, his high school sweetheart)! :biggrin: 

His wife w/ one of his kids on the left.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

You guys got a nice backup PG. I was hoping that the Knicks would keep him, but Isiah Thomas only loves swingmen...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Why would he play? Only if cassell and knight go down with injury. But if clippers are expecting knight to go down with injury, why even sign him?
> 
> How much better would it have been to offer maggette and davis and more for some combo of pryzbilla, jack, and a young wing player like some of us said before.
> 
> Clippers decision making continues to go down the drain.


Sam Cassell is like 60 years old, he can probably plkay like 10 mins agame hahah:wahmbulance: 

Brevin Knight, well **** he aint no Livingston (age wise) and well the only other option seems to be Dickau, look at his stats when he got the chance to play 

and **** all this crying and whining with people n the clippers as an organization is stupid 
dont forget who we were a couple years go, you guys should be content that they are even trying to make moves and are just not sitting doing **** giving up on the season, (LIKE MOST OF YOU ALREADY HAVE)

:curse: :azdaja: :fball: :nonono:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is your interesting fact of the day. Dan Dickau wears a size 10.5 on one foot and a 9.5 on the other.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Clippers should be giving up on the season, and working toward the future. Instead they are doing boneheaded things by getting washed up PG's that dont fit in dunleavvys system (knight - cant shoot..)

Lets get real guys, knight as our backup is probably worse than keeping hart on the team from last year, so no improvement there. And, ANY third string point guard is meaningless, so why spend so much on one, and why get an older guy with only downside, when it means sacrificing development of younger guys like diaz or jordan. Its not like these two moves will help us at all this year. So how about thinking ahead to the future?

The moves this summer have made zero sense. The draft, EVERY FA we have picked up (powell, knight, dickau), giving diaz a 3 year partially guaranteed deal, letting singleton, hart, korolev go, trading jordan for nothing, etc. etc. We havent made one good move this whole off season other than offering to extend maggette's contract, and that was just a "cosmetic" move that everyone knew would not happen. Heck, its not even like before where at the time we thought we did strange things but that at least saved us millions of dollars. These moves dont even make sense financially. (give dickau 3 times what we would have had to give diaz as a third string PG? draft thornton and thus have to pay him 3 times as much as singleton?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

This could just be some trade deadline protection. Neither Knight or Cassell are going to be leading the Clippers to the promised land this year. This is a team that was built relatively well around their superstar player and with him out this is a lottery team no doubt. This team has a lot of role players and it is very "guttable." Cassell, Knight, Maggette, Patterson, and Williams are all players that could be dealt at or before the deadline to a competing team for whatever youth is available or maybe draft picks should they fall out of contention. If that were to happen, that would still leave the Clippers with at least a serviceable point guard to start rather than having to play someone out of position or sign some out of shape scrub in the middle of the season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well trying to see the positive out of this signing. Clippers are now 3 deep at the PG. And thats really more like 2 deep (if going by standard Sam history). 

With the limited options floating around out there, its not like there was much else to go after. I am curious what the contract is though.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I am curious what the contract is though.


I don't know the value ( I am guessing it's for the min) but the length is only a year.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> With the limited options floating around out there, its not like there was much else to go after.


We already had Jordan. Considering the "best" year Dickau had, Jordan could've easily matched that and proved to be a commodity to this team over the course of a few years (as well as taking up minimal capspace). 

Instead we got another "Walter McCarty"-type.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

leidout said:


> We already had Jordan. Considering the "best" year Dickau had, Jordan could've easily matched that and proved to be a commodity to this team over the course of a few years (as well as taking up minimal capspace).
> 
> Instead we got another "Walter McCarty"-type.



So much for keeping postive. :biggrin: 

I could give a crap about Dan Dickau to. But I will admit that if anyone gets the most out of scrub vets, its Mike D. I just wish I knew the reason behind his thinking sometime. He seems to be getting worse with age.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

For those still interested, it looks like Jordan will spend at least this season in the D League, per a NY Post article today.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Like Dickau or not, you *have* to be impressed/amazed that he's somehow been able to hang around the league year after year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, hes much better than other scrubs who get 10 day looks all the time, and mini contracts like overton, and other scrubs like dunleavvy always loves.

Dickau is not a total scrub. Hes a decent guy. Im not knocking him. Its just at this point in time the move makes zero sense. Jason hart is probably better than him, why didnt we keep him? Why did we get brevin knight? I would have been fine with dickau as our backup instead of knight, but why pay 3 million dollars for both of them, especially when it costs us not only the development of a player (diaz), but it even made us SELL for nothing another young guy in jordan.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Dickau is not too bad. I like him better than Hart cuz he can shoot the 3.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

but at least hart knew our offense already, plus played decent D. Hart hit a couple 3 pointers, but who knows what he would have done in a full season. In his only really full season one year, he hit 35-95. Those 35 in one year represent more than twice what brevin knight has gotten in his entire 10,11 year career


----------

